
Your A/B Testing Isn't Working Nearly as Well as You Think - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/11/what-to-do-when-ab-testing-doesnt-allow-us-to-c-enough/
======
WettowelReactor
So A/B testing does not work because people using it don't understand the
underlying statistics and don't have a large enough sample size. So the
solution is an even more complex test with even more variable? Makes sense to
me.

